# LGB 48917



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

is there anybody who knows where i can get this boxcar, its from the Good Humor Series, colour blue.


thanks Bernd from germany


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's one place $60 i believe. Nicolas Trains The Regal

LGB GOOD HUMOR BOXCAR - Nicholas Smith Trains


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

i am afraid not in stock, but thank you.

i will also buy a used one.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep an eye out on ebay 

Two just sold there during the last two weeks


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are looking for an engine or you might inquire here too they have the engine!! 

http://www.starhobby1.com/index.html


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bernd 

Her is your car just listed on ebay. Starting price of $35.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-48917-Good-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item25571656f7 

Good Luck 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

are you the baeroni a couple of years ago purchased I believe the blue flatcar or other lgb wilson bros. circus items????? Just wondering remember that name from e=bay, when I was collecting wilson bros. myself. Regal


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Randy,
thank you for the info.
I just saw it the same morning and make my bid.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Regal,
yes thats me.
In the meantime i have the whole train. take a look at U Tube under baeroni you can see my videos


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, I will take a look, thought that might be you. I had a complete set, + some extras, my interests had changed and due to some hard time, I sold all of mine. The Regal Anything else you are looking for?????? The Regal Check out our site and join us on Friday nites for our "live show" on livestream link below, you can see what I have been up to. The Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel 
http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

there was one on ebay , i was outbidded in the last second.
is there no one who has another one?


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you guys, 

I got one, find it in Germany by a dealer.
There are some interesting things to see.
take a look at "easygleis"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By baeroni on 10 Nov 2009 10:34 AM 
Thank you guys, 

I got one, find it in Germany by a dealer.
There are some interesting things to see.
take a look at "easygleis" 


Took a look Baeroni, my friend, but I don't read German Toooooooo Good Hah lol how do I translate the website to English!!! Regal


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.easygleis.de/


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

if you look under produkte- products you see what nice bridges they made
the material is a special uv resistent material, prices are subjekt to 1 cm .

i know the owner i will ask him, maybe there is a english version.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

if there is any interest, ask the owner, he will translate it.


----------

